# Best All-Mountain Board For Me



## WACThriller93 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm 5'5 and have the Ride Agenda.Its a great board for all around although geared more towards park riding. I also looked at the lib-tech Skate banana bu i decided to go with the agenda.Both are nice boards.And as far as the custom...personally I wouldn't get it unless you only ride park and are decent in the park.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

i have a custom 154...but i do freeride...and its great.
the customs is definitely stiffer then the agenda...
________
Depakote settlement update


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

burton custom 
rome agent 
ride society 
nitro t2/t1/team
capita indoor survival
gnu riders choise 

the list goes on and on..


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

WACThriller93 said:


> I'm 5'5 and have the Ride Agenda.Its a great board for all around although geared more towards park riding. I also looked at the lib-tech Skate banana bu i decided to go with the agenda.Both are nice boards.And as far as the custom...personally I wouldn't get it unless you only ride park and are decent in the park.


the banana is way more park then the custom is, way more flex, the banana is a park board, the custom is a all-mountain board

as far as your riding habits, explain a little more detail about what you currently ride, and what you see yourself riding, jumps, boxes, rails, what size etc


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

well i go away to a mountain for about 2-4 weeks a year and am mainly snowboarding 2 times a week at an indoor snow slope in milton keynes (artificial snow), i want to learn to do some butters and maybe a few small things in the park. I pretty much need a all mountain board that can handle some park but is also quite fast as i need to be able to keep up with my brother who skis abit. also please suggest bindings and boots that would go well with the board if you know some

cheers


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

from what you are saying, I would go with the burton custom over the banana, and look at sierrasnowboard.com and find some medium bindings and boots

everyone will tell you buy boots that you have tried on


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

id go for ride DH or rome agent, there alot better for butters then the custom... your not gonna be able to keep up with your bro anyway, skies are faster fact. you can better just get a board that is just alot of fun.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

13rian said:


> id go for ride DH or rome agent, there alot better for butters then the custom... your not gonna be able to keep up with your bro anyway, skies are faster fact. you can better just get a board that is just alot of fun.


those boards weren't on his list, but he may be open for other possibilities


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

fossilX said:


> those boards weren't on his list, but he may be open for other possibilities


there wer a few board he CONSIDERED.. im not english and even i know that means he isnt sure what yet.

i dont like libtech and i think the custom wouldnt be the best board for him so i advised somthing else.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

How good is the custom in park? can it do anything and can you do some butters on it or is it too stiff?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

ofcoarse you can do butters and presses on it, its just going to be a little harder then with a ride DH or rome agent. also the custom is directional.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

The custom is set back 1cm. It's hardly noticable.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

would go with the agent.. i can attest to it being an awesome board, maybe pair it with some union forces or some targas or some Ride Rx s or SPi's


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

twin89 said:


> would go with the agent.. i can attest to it being an awesome board, maybe pair it with some union forces or some targas or some Ride Rx s or SPi's


I agree, my '08 158 agent + 390's is mint


----------

